# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  xml data file

## tnoohi

دوستان سلام
آیا میشه به یک فایل داده ایxmlبوسیله یک connection متصل شدوبادستورات sql داده های آن را ذخیره و بازیابی کرد اگه میشه نوع connectionو (در محیط دات نت) connectionstring اون چیه؟
قبلا از راهنماییتون ممنونم

----------


## MajidiNiya

شما میتونید بوسیله یک DataSet در دات نت تمامی داده ای خودت رو از بانک بگیری تبدیل به XML کنی و مورد استفاده قرار بدی یا از یک Xml داده ها رو به DataSet بدی و بعد در برنامه خودت در دات نت مود استفاده قرار بدی.

----------

